# iptstate can not connect co conntrack table [SOLVED}

## larand54

iptstate responds with this message:

```
ERROR: Couldn't retreive conntrack table: Connection refused
```

Tried to re-emerge but it was no hit.

What can it be?Last edited by larand54 on Thu May 29, 2008 7:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Craig-

Did you enable the needed options in your kernel & recompile?

----------

## larand54

The last kernel was built without sufficient options. I usually copy the old config but this part was wrong anyway.

Thanks!

----------

